# Digital Coaxial S/PDIF (orange boot)converter to RCA Left/Right (Red and White boots)



## AtriumXP (Mar 4, 2005)

ATi Radeon All-in-Wonder 9600XT includes a single digital audio output cable (orange boot). That's great and all if your TV system has the appropriate S/PDIF RCA line, but the items I'm trying to hook this badboy up to all have the older RCA audio jacks (Red and White, for left and right).

Anyone know of a splitter/converter I could use? I've looked through Google and several online computer/audio cable resellers but haven't found something I can use.

Is there something out there, or do I have to break down and buy a small surround sound set-up with the digital audio input to do this?


----------

